# can you turn the ram air hood into a functional ram air?



## court_jester06 (Jul 13, 2010)

new member, just signed up. i just got my gto home about 2 hrs ago.
i have a red automatic, 6.0.

my quesiton is, is there a way i can turn the ram air hood into an actual ram air hood?
thanks. heres some pictures too.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

What did I do with that popcorn...


----------



## court_jester06 (Jul 13, 2010)

GM4life said:


> What did I do with that popcorn...


is that a bad thing?


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

congratulations on your new purchase...still loving mine...
Bill


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

You probably could but opening and closing the hood and lining every thing up will be the challenge. Also im not sure you are getting the full benifit of ram air where the openings are located on the hood. You would have to relocate the Mass Air Meter to the throttle body and fit an air cleaner in there and route a hose to the hood openings. Sounds tight but tight is always good. ---------Danfigg


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

The vents on the hood can be opened, but it won't be an actual ram air intake, more of a way to cool the engine bay down and lower your IATs.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

If you open those scoops all you're doing in allowing the weather into your engine compartment. Ram rain, ram snow, ram wash water, ram dirt; anything but ram air. When I think of ram air, I think of scoops directing air through some kind of ducting/etc. into carbureators. And couldn't those be bypassed somehow in inclement weather? Something that would be impossible on a 04-06 GTO.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Many have installed a Vararam I think you will need a different hood, I believe Banshee makes one http://www.vararam.com/sdr.html

If you want Ram Air then Ram Jet offers this set up you can probably modify it for a GTO.. $$$$ !!!! 
Welcome to Ramjet

The Ram Jet doesn't use your scoops though.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

court_jester06 said:


> is that a bad thing?


Not toward you brotha. :cheers

These threads have been known to turn bad by a bunch of self proclaimed experts. Most people blow the whole "Ram Air" concept of the 60's out of proportion thinking it provides forced induction to the engine. No, it was a way of providing more fresh air to the engine.

There have been a few companies that produced hoods that have routed air to the stock airbox. I think one of them was RKSport and a coulple others I can't think of off hand. One of them looked like the stock hood just with ducting that made it way to the box. Vararam is a "C"AI that use the stock hood "Ram Air" ports, that have been known to provide decent results. Some people have complaints about them some have shown good results about them. I know a coulple that have shown decent results with the Vararam.


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

I think the vararam is the closest you can get to an actual ram air. You can pull the baffles out of the hood scoops and it will allow a little air in. Also during the winter I used to see hot air coming out at redlights...I thought that was pretty cool.

I went from the stock box to an AEM intake and felt a pretty good difference but when I went from the AEM to the Vararam it was like night and day. It pulls much stronger and seems to breath easier.

The vararam breaths over the raditor and through the hood scoops. plus it looks pretty cool when you open your hood.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I saw a Vararam on a C5Z the other weekend. The quality didn't see nearly as bad as the mixed reviews I've heard from it, but in no way would I call in ran air. It still just gets air from a different part of the engine bay.


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Lets not forget about the OTR intake he may be interested in... Is Svede still making them?


----------



## roy (Jun 1, 2010)

*1/4 mile times*

Ram air set up's, like the 63-64 427 Fairlane T-bolts plumbing, DID help in getting cold air into the Carbs, the Fords little engine bay meant anything to get cold air in was a huge help!
but as far as increasing power, about 1/10 in the 1/4mile, where very 1/10 sec. counts thats something, but for ther street? why go to all that trouble, other than for the, wow look at that.
Svede? like to see what that set up loooks like


----------

